# 1945 Mexico "2 Pesos Oro"



## philddreamer (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought some scrap gold today & these were among the items.

Needless to say, I'm saving these two little beauties! 8) 

Phil


----------



## metatp (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice! 8)


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet! Hey what is gram weight on those?


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 8, 2011)

A site says is 1.666 g & that 90% is gold.

https://store.nwtmint.com/product_details/2400/2_Peso_Mexican_Gold_Piece/


----------

